# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Zemi Beach Resort

## Peter NJ

How many new Resorts are enough?



http://www.zemibeach.com/

----------


## KevinS

Depends on which politically connected local is selling or leasing them the land, who is facilitating the approvals and permits, and who is getting a piece of the action.

----------


## LindaP

Wow, more competition for the little B&Bs that really are the heart of that island. Ridiculous.

----------

